#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  BTW tarief H / L

## Whitefarmer

Als ik muziekapparatuur verhuur en mijzelf daarbij als DJ, mag ik dan 6% BTW schrijven, of 19%.
Of moet ik dan juist mijzelf als DJ verhuren (en breng ik zelf de apparatuur mee?)
Of over een (DJ) deel 6% en overig 19%?

Uiteraard in bezit van KvK en TW-nummer

Normaal schrijf ik 19% (bedrijven krijgen dit immers terug), alleen nu moet ik een offerte voor een gemeentelijke instelling maken en die zijn NIET BTW plichtig (kunnen dus NIET terugvorderen) en dan scheelt het ineens WEL geld.

Ik ben benieuwd hoe jullie dat doen?

----------


## AJB

Je mag gewoon verschillende tarieven hanteren. Wel is het verstandig om een beoordeling aan te vragen van je inspecteur (schriftelijk). Als jij namelijk op locatie bent, bouw je de installatie ook op: DAT mag niet onder het 6% tarief.

De belastingdienst zegt dat 6% in jouw geval geldt ivm "optredens door uitvoerende kunstenaars". Het is al een zeer specifieke vraag of een DJ een kunstenaar is. Als je eigen Tracs maakt: voila, maar als je CD's start van andere componisten, ben je in feite geen kunstenaar. DAAROM dus ook altijd die beoordeling aanvragen.

Op je formulier geef je aan wat je voor 6% doet en wat voor 19%. Het is van groot belang dat je DJ werkzaamheden ook zijn aangevraagd bij je VAR-verklaring.

Succes!

----------


## Rolandino

Als die bewuste gemeente boodschappen haalt bij bv de Hubo  moeten ze ook gewoon de BTW betalen.

Ze betalen ook gewoon belasting op de auto's die ze rijden en ze schrijven ook gewoon de dieselbonnen af ( moeten ze ook gewoon de BTW betalen ) 

Zo kunnen particulieren ook geen belasting verrekenen maar moeten het wel betalen bij de winkels.

Jij levert diensten en arbeid en daar moet gewoon BTW over berekend worden.

Dat de klant dit niet kan aftrekken omdat hij of zij een instelling is of gewoon niet BTWplichtig is het niet aan jou om dit niet te berekenen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als die bewuste gemeente boodschappen haalt bij bv de Hubo  moeten ze ook gewoon de BTW betalen.
> 
> Ze betalen ook gewoon belasting op de auto's die ze rijden en ze schrijven ook gewoon de dieselbonnen af ( moeten ze ook gewoon de BTW betalen ) 
> 
> Zo kunnen particulieren ook geen belasting verrekenen maar moeten het wel betalen bij de winkels.
> 
> Jij levert diensten en arbeid en daar moet gewoon BTW over berekend worden.
> 
> Dat de klant dit niet kan aftrekken omdat hij of zij een instelling is of gewoon niet BTWplichtig is het niet aan jou om dit niet te berekenen.



Tsja, volgens mij heb je de strekking van het verhaal niet gesnapt.... Je antwoord heeft in elk geval niets met de vraag te maken. :Wink: 
Waar het hier om gaat is dat je als kunstenaar in het 6% tarief valt en voor verhuur van goederen in het 19% tarief.
Lijkt mij dat je tijdens de opbouw nog steeds kunstenaar bent die zijn kunstje aan het voorbereiden is. Daarbij zou je apparatuur ook in het 6% tarief vallen, dit heb je immers nodig om je kunstje te kunnen doen.
Wil je het zeker weten dan moet je inderdaad het advies van ALB opvolgen.

----------


## Rolandino

> Als ik muziekapparatuur verhuur en mijzelf daarbij als DJ, mag ik dan 6% BTW schrijven, of 19%.
> Of moet ik dan juist mijzelf als DJ verhuren (en breng ik zelf de apparatuur mee?)
> Of over een (DJ) deel 6% en overig 19%?
> 
> Uiteraard in bezit van KvK en TW-nummer
> 
> *Normaal schrijf ik 19% (bedrijven krijgen dit immers terug), alleen nu moet ik een offerte voor een gemeentelijke instelling maken en die zijn NIET BTW plichtig (kunnen dus NIET terugvorderen) en dan scheelt het ineens WEL geld.*
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe jullie dat doen?



k reageer op het dikgedrukte .

Waarom moet jij minder gaan rekenen ALS je klant niet BTW plichtig is ? om hun een voordeel te geven ? 

De enige voordeel is dat je voor jezelf gunsig berekent want JIJ moet toch de BTW en IB betalen.

Gemeentelijke instellingen krijgen standaard subsidie om hoge kosten te dekken. zeker bij organisatie van evenementen of bijeenkomsten.

Ze worden al genoeg gespekt door subsidie's en vrijwiligers werk.

Moet jij dan ook als eind resultaat jouw kosten gaan inperken ? 

Sorry hoor.

ik schrijf voor dit soort instellingen ook gewoon een normale rekening die gewoon betaald wordt.

----------


## laserguy

Factureer dat gewoon allemaal samen onder "artistieke prestatie". Uiteindelijk is de materieelkeuze en de opstelling/afwerking van het geheel allemaal belangrijk om de sfeer op te wekken die jij als kunstenaar wilt, dus het is geen leugen.
Als je materieelverhuur en dj-uren gaat uitsplitsen dan moet je wel natuurlijk aan een verschillend tarief factureren. Als je dit niet doet dan overtreedt je immers de vastgelegde tarieven.

----------


## MusicXtra

> k reageer op het dikgedrukte .
> 
> Waarom moet jij minder gaan rekenen ALS je klant niet BTW plichtig is ? om hun een voordeel te geven ? 
> 
> De enige voordeel is dat je voor jezelf gunsig berekent want JIJ moet toch de BTW en IB betalen.
> 
> Gemeentelijke instellingen krijgen standaard subsidie om hoge kosten te dekken. zeker bij organisatie van evenementen of bijeenkomsten.
> 
> Ze worden al genoeg gespekt door subsidie's en vrijwiligers werk.
> ...



Noem mij één reden waarom je geen gebruik zou maken van de mogelijkheden die de wet gewoon biedt om het voor een opdrachtgever aantrekkelijker te maken om met jou in zee te gaan....

----------


## Rolandino

redenen genoeg hoor heb er al 2 opgenoemd.

Instellingen willen besparen op hun kosten dit doen ze door A een subsidie aan te vragen en B om vrijwilligers in te zetten om kosten te dekken.

Als ze mij  om een produktie vragen die voordelig moet zijn lever ik de apparatuur en kunnen ze zelf een vrijwilliger zoeken die de produktie draait.

Doe veel zaken met jongeren centrums en laat de jongens en meiden daar die interesse hebben vrijwillig hun ding doen op mijn geleverde spullen.

Gaat al jaren goed kost de oranisatie minder geld want ik hoef geen licht of geluidtechnicus een dag of avond te laten komen. PLUS leren deze jongeren ook nog wat.

Dat geld steken ze in hun zak om andere aktiviteiten te kunnen doen op de bewuste avond.

 NIEMAND werkt voor niets hoor ( tenminste IK niet ) .

Zou ik een klus moeten laten schieten die mij 500 euro oplevert omdat ik voor 200 een ander klusje moet doen die goedkoper gedaan moet worden omdat de klant niwet BTW plichtig is 

Wat ik vaak doe is bv gratis bezorgen en (de)monteren ( is toch een service aan een kant ) hoewel veel bedrijven er de hoofdprijs voor vragen.

Natuurlijk maak je een goede prijs voor je klant waarmee jijzelf en de klant tevreden zult zijn.

Veel bedrijven zijn met dit soort praktijken naar de kl*te gegaan.

Je kan best voor minder geld spullen verhuren maar om onder de prijs te gaan zitten wordt je echt niet beter van hoor.

Ik bedoel of je nou iets verhuurt of doet voor 40 euro met 6 of 19% het blijft 40 euro.

Je kan je DJM800 ook voor een 10tje verhuren maar als er een knop vanaf is hou je maar een euro of 4 van over.

MAar goed ieder is vrij met het maken van zijn prijs als je er zelf mee kunt leven is dat toch goed.

Maar geloof me als je serieus bezig bent met dit vak kun je niet onder de normale prijzen werken.

Veel mensen die nog bij een baas werken en in de vrije uurtjes voor hun zelf werken komen voor 50 euro een avondje draaien. dat vinden ze leuk en zo 4x per maand is toch 200 euro daar kan hij of zij toch de lening van de 2e auto extra mee aflossen.

Jij gaat ook niet voor de kosten van onderhoud en gebruik je spullen werken zonder een extraatje ( je wilt echt wel een paar centen voor mama en de kinderen verdienen )

----------


## showband

De wetgever heeft bepaald dat DJ's kunstenaars zijn wat betreft de belasting.
3VOOR12 - Gezamenlijke motie SP en D66 regelt artiestenstatus voor dj

zeer nuttige site:
Taxman.nu homepage

----------


## Rolandino

Er is een groot verschil met een drive in show / verhuur bedrijf of een losse DJ die via een boekingskantoor werkt of zelf een faktuur uitschrijft naar de klant.

Dan zouden de verhuurbedrijven ook onder de 6% regeling moeten vallen want daar zitten echte kunstenaars tussen. die maken toch van een kale ruimte een gezellig iets ! 

Maar toch maakt het geen reet uit of je 6 of 19 betaalt want de eindprijs is vaak gelijk alleen minder of zwaarder belast.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Er is een groot verschil met een drive in show / verhuur bedrijf of een losse DJ die via een boekingskantoor werkt of zelf een faktuur uitschrijft naar de klant.
> 
> Dan zouden de verhuurbedrijven ook onder de 6% regeling moeten vallen want daar zitten echte kunstenaars tussen. die maken toch van een kale ruimte een gezellig iets ! 
> 
> Maar toch maakt het geen reet uit of je 6 of 19 betaalt want de eindprijs is vaak gelijk alleen minder of zwaarder belast.



Nou klok en klepel...

Of mijn NIET-BTW plichtige klant een factuur krijgt van  1000,- ex 6% of ex 19 % dat scheelt hem toch....


... 130,- of ben ik nou gek!

En mij scheelt het niets, ik factureer gewoon mijn  1000 (EX BTW)

Dus zoals musicextra al zegt : als ik het de klant goedkoper kan maken en mijn marge blijft gelijk, waarom niet?

Bedankt voor alle input zover.

----------


## AJB

Rolandino: je moet je niet zo vreselijk druk maken om niks! Het is logisch dat je kritisch bent op de mogelijkheden in de belastingwet, zeker als het een klant betreft die hier mogelijk schade van kan ondervinden. Ik heb een holding, maar ook een Stichting. Voor die Stichting ben ik bij de inkoop zeer kritisch op het BTW percentage van de leveranciers.

Het is niet zo dat DJ's altijd onder het 6% tarief vallen. Zoals je zelf aangeeft Whitefarmer; "normaal" reken je 19%. Dat zou tegen je spreken als de belastingdienst je gehele jaarrekening doorlicht. Vraag dus toch die beoordeling aan als houvast: doe jezelf daarmee een plezier.

De belastingwet spreekt over "goed koopsmansrecht" waarbij je de regels mag oprekken in het redelijke. Houd er rekening mee dat juist dat grijze gebied aanleiding kan geven tot controle.

Succes!

----------


## Rolandino

Het heeft toch ook te maken met welk rechtsvorm je bent ingeschreven ?

Je bent ingeschreven als bedrijf , als vereniging , als instelling of iets anders .... dat bepaalt toch ook je belasting hoogte van BTW teruggaaf en inkomsten ?

Bij supermarkten en benzinepompen heb je 2 tarieven op de bon ( food is 6% en nonfood 19% )

Dan zullen ze bij de BP ook niet zeggen tegen de gemeentelijke instelling van ok jullie hebben geen BTW  plicht dus hoef je enkel het netto bedrag te betalen of betaal alleen maar de 6% groep dan ben je voordeliger uit.

Ook is het in mijn ogen niet mogelijk om in eigen land geen of minder BTW te rekenen voor jouw eigen rechtsvorm. Wel als je in het buitenland zaken doet en die persoon heeft een buitenlands BTW nummer. Dan hoef je geen BTW te verrekenen aan die persoon. 

Aan de ene kant ben je voordeliger uit maar je kunt het niet afschrijven omdat je Geen BTW hebt vooruitbetaald kan je het ook niet terug ontvangen.

Je gaat in feite meer betalen over je ontvangsten,

Ik bedoel als je bij een bedrijf inkoopt voor bv 1000 euro ex BTW betaal je 1190 en krijg je 190 retour je verkoopt dit voor bv 1500 in  BTW dan dit snel berekend krijg je 190 terug en je moet betalen 239 betalen dit omgerekend hoef je dus maar 49,-  BTW te betalen over deze transactie.

Koop je dit in voor 1000 euro in het buitenland ( dus zonder BTW ) en je verkoopt het voor 1500 moet je meer BTW betalen omdat je geen bedrag kan verrekenen over deze inkomsten / uitgaven post.

Dus als TS zelf al aangeeft dat hij altijd 19% rekent over zijn inkomsten ( neem ik ook aan dat zo staat beschreven in zijn belasting groep en rechtsvorm bij KvK )

Ik ben gewoon van mening dat de klant niet bepaalt hoeveel hij moet betalen ondanks zijn rechtsvorm.

Zou hetzelfde zijn dat wij als hollanders niet de 21% in de winkels van belgie hoeven te betalen omdat we in Nederland maar 19% betalen. ( in dit geval zijn we als particulier daar duurder uit ) 

( een belg zal echt niet zeggen in de winkel dat het voor ons maar 119,00 euro kost ipv de belg 121,00 )

----------


## MusicSupport

Volgens mij kunnen BTW plichtige bedrijven die standaard 19% rekenen geen ander BTW hanteren dan 19% tenzij ze een supermarkt zijn of restaurant of iets dergelijks. Daarnaast is de 6% BTW voor bedrijven ook niet terug te vorderen van eten en drinken, supermarkt of restaurant bezoek.

Volgens mij moet je voor de gemeente gewoon 19% BTW rekenen aangezien jij gewoon een BTW plichtige dienst levert. Bel anders de Belastingdienst even op!

----------


## Gast1401081

kort en goed : de inhoudingsplichtige ( jij dus) mag straks bijbetalen aan de fiscus als hij het niet goed heeft berekend. Verder is het product (of dienst ) belast. 

Dus : op de factuur 2 bedragen vermelden : de installatie die je verhuurt = 19%, en het draaien  =  6 %. 

Je moet ( in NL) sowieso alle producten en diensten apart vermelden op de factuur. En apart voor de BTW berekenen...  -)

google maar op Omzetbelasting 1968, of zoek op overheid.nl op wet en regelgeving.

----------


## AJB

Wat ik al eerder zei Rolandino: maak je niet zo druk! Je haalt er allemaal meningen van jezelf bij, terwijl deze kant noch wal raken! Gewoon niet doen: daar breng je mensen mee in de war! Er is een wet, die heel duidelijk is en aangeeft wat je moet doen. Zoals ik al eerder aangaf: 19% over je materiaal en standaard diensten, en 6% of je DJ activiteiten. Vraag WEL altijd een beoordeling aan, en zorg dat je activiteiten op je VAR staan. Als je voorheen 19% BTW rekende over je DJ activiteiten: moet je even goed bedenken dat dat zeer onverstandig was en tegen je spreekt als je controle krijgt. Vandaar mijn waarschuwing en tip van de beoordeling door de inspecteur.

Nu kan dit topic verder dicht volgens mij: het is geen interpretabel onderwerp.

----------


## Whitefarmer

@ronaldino: ik heb een eenmanszaak, en bereken mijn produkten BRUTO ex BTW, inkoop alsook verkoop (diensten).

Je bent appels met peren aan het vergelijken als je EX btw koopt en IN btw verkoopt.(reken dan uit wat je verkoop EX btw is, en reken daarmee, want die btw moet je toch afdragen, want die is niet van jou  :EEK!: )

Zolang je alles EX btw berekent, maakt het geen dr#l uit, (er komt altijd NETTO hetzelfde uit.) En dan maakt het WEL uit of mijn klant 6% of 19% moet betalen (die hij NIET terug kan vorderen) (als hij WEL terug kan vorderen maakt het NIETS uit.)






> Vraag WEL altijd een beoordeling aan, en zorg dat je activiteiten op je VAR staan. Als je voorheen 19% BTW rekende over je DJ activiteiten: moet je even goed bedenken dat dat zeer onverstandig was en tegen je spreekt als je controle krijgt. Vandaar mijn waarschuwing en tip van de beoordeling door de inspecteur.



Een VAR heb ik ooit eens aangevraagd voor logistieke werkzaamheden bij een klant, maar niet voor mijn DJ activiteiten. Ik DJ zelden, mijn inkomsten bestaan uit het verhuren van licht/geluid, en het technisch ondersteunen hiervan. (FOH-mixen, tape-act schuiven enz.)

AJB (en anderen) bedankt!

----------


## Rolandino

> Volgens mij kunnen BTW plichtige bedrijven die standaard 19% rekenen geen ander BTW hanteren dan 19% tenzij ze een supermarkt zijn of restaurant of iets dergelijks. Daarnaast is de 6% BTW voor bedrijven ook niet terug te vorderen van eten en drinken, supermarkt of restaurant bezoek.
> 
> Volgens mij moet je voor de gemeente gewoon 19% BTW rekenen aangezien jij gewoon een BTW plichtige dienst levert. Bel anders de Belastingdienst even op!



Dit is eigenlijk precies wat ik bedoel en mss verkeerd omschreven heb.

Alle verhuurbedrijven die een klus doen schrijven 19% voor hun geleverde diensten ook de technicus.

Dus eigenlijk mogen ze dat niet als ik de overige posten lees ?

Ik maak me niet druk hoor maar heb zelf een keer in het begin van mijn carriere ( jaar of 12 geleden ) voor een instelling GEEN BTW verrekend voor hang en spandiensten ( met dezelfde reden als TS nu mee komt )  en daar heb ik toen een hoop gezeik over gehad met de Belasting dienst gelukkig zonder gezeur ervan maar je hebt er wel een hoop ellende mee ( 3 dagen ambtenaar in je huis en 3 dagen de boeken op tafel.

Dit is wel jaren geleden maar denk dat dit niet veel is verandert.

Als jezelf staat ingeschreven als instelling of ander BTWvrij bedrijf kun je niet ZONDER toestemming een ander tarief van belasting gaan draaien.

Dat je weinig DJen doet kun je ook anders omschrijven op je faktuur zodat je het volgens je VAR die je hebt kan inboeken.

Maar goed ik maak me niet druk hoor het is niet mijn ding het is zijn belasting opgaaf die straks mss niet klopt.

Ikzelf heb ook een kermisbedrijf erbij daar zijn mijn inkomsten 6% belast ( gelukkig ) omdat het onder cultuur valt.

De inkoop wordt met 19% belast en de omzet met 6%

Dit is zo omdat we geen subsidie krijgen terwijl je onder cultuur valt.

Ook de bedrijven die mij hang en span diensten leveren ( aanleg stroom bv ) rekenen 19% er zijn zelfs gemeentes die 19% extra op de pacht berekenen.

Arbeid wordt ook met 19% belast bij garages verhuurbedrijven Loodgieter dakdekker noem maar op.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ja, dat weet ik, maar een DJ valt onder de artiestenregeling!

En ik doe niet aan GEEN btw, maar als ik 6% MAG schrijven, waarom zou ik dat dan niet doen?

Voor mij is het duidelijk, na rondvraag bij gelijkwaardige bedrijven blijkt dat ze ook wel 6 en 19% door elkaar gebruiken.

de belastingdienst zal het me duidelijkmaken :Wink:  (leuker kan het niet worden)

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ja, dat weet ik, maar een DJ valt onder de artiestenregeling!
> 
> En ik doe niet aan GEEN btw, maar als ik 6% MAG schrijven, waarom zou ik dat dan niet doen?
> 
> Voor mij is het duidelijk, na rondvraag bij gelijkwaardige bedrijven blijkt dat ze ook wel 6 en 19% door elkaar gebruiken.
> 
> de belastingdienst zal het me duidelijkmaken (leuker kan het niet worden)



Ik ben ook wel benieuwd naar die uitkomst. 

Over onze technici wordt gewoon 19% betaald net als over onze verhuuractiviteiten. Datzelfde geld natuurlijk ook voor jou verhuurwerk. 
Ik vraag me af of de verhuurbedrijven echt 6% op een factuur zetten; die leveren over het algemeen geen DJ's of kunstenaars die onder de artiestenregeling vallen. Dus jouw werkje voor de gemeente waar je ook met apparatuur aan het zeulen bent zal dan, of helemaal 19% moeten zijn, of een combi van 19% voor de apparatuur en 6% voor je eigen DJ werk. 
Vraag me alleen af hoe je dan die 6% weer terug krijgt maar daar zal de fiscus wel een oplossing voor hebben of het ligt allemaal simpeler dan dat ik nu denk.

GEEN BTW schrijven kan niet als BTW plichtig bedrijf, behalve als je aan het buitenland verkoopt (onder bepaalde voorwaarden!) Maar dat begrijp je zelf ook al lees ik hierboven  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

@Rolandino; geen BTW berekenen houdt in dat je zwart werkt en dat is bij wet verboden dus is het logisch dat je daar gezeik over had.
Het 6% tarief voor kunstenaars is juist bedoelt voor instanties en particulieren die geen BTW plicht hebben, en dus ook niet kunnen terugvorderen, om het aantrekkelijk te maken jou in te huren.
*Het maakt voor jouw marge niets uit, je klant krijgt 13% korting en dus vergroot je de kans om een opdracht binnen te halen.*
Doe je het niet dan ben je dus eigenlijk 13% weg aan het geven aan de fiscus, zowel jij als je klant wordt hier niets wijzer van.

----------


## Rolandino

Het was niet dat ik zwart zou hebben gewerkt maar dat ik geen btw heb berekend voor de gemeente omdat ze deze NIET wou betalen omdat ze NIET BTW plichtig waren ( hetzelfde als TS zegt en ik mag geen 6% berekenen ) 

De belastingdienst heeft niets te maken met het feit dat de klant wel og niet BTW plichtig is het gaat om de uitgever van de faktuur. Die moet altijd belasting betalen. 

Als je een faktuur schrijft zonder BTW ben je altijd fout. het eindbedrag is altijd MET BTW berekend OF 6 OF 19% 

klant betaald altijd BTW aan jou. of je nou 100 euro schrijft in  BTW met 6 of 19% heet blijft 100 euro

----------


## moderator

Zou je je mening iets minder stellig willen formuleren?
Je zwetst namelijk nogal!

Er zijn ook ondernemers die vrijgesteld zijn van BTW plicht, veelal gaat het dan om ambachtelijke beroepen, maar er zijn ook dienstverleners die heronder vallen.

Die afweging wordt gemaakt door de fiscus.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik zwets niet.
Als ondernemer heb je een belastingstelsel waaraan je moet houden.

TS stelt zelf aan dat hij altijd 19% schrijft aan zijn klanten. Nu stelt zijn klant dat hij of 6% of geen BTW moet rekenen dat is iets wat een klant niet mag bepalen.

Als jij als bedrijf de mogelijkheid heeft om dit te doen kun je een deel van je werkzaamheden met 6 of met 19% belasten.

Maar in deze sektor is geen een verhuur bedrijf die voor de gehuurde spullen 19% rekent en voor de arbeid 6% 

Alles wordt in deze sektor met 19% belast.

( tenminste ik ben er nog geen een tegengekomen in 15 jaar ) 

Tenzij het bedrijf in kwestie andere afspraken heeft met belastingdienst.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier is niet tegenin te discussiëren, zelden iemand meegemaakt die zo hardnekkig een verhaal niet wil snappen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rolandino

@ MUsicExtra :


*Het 6% tarief voor kunstenaars is juist bedoelt voor instanties en particulieren die geen BTW plicht hebben, en dus ook niet kunnen terugvorderen, om het aantrekkelijk te maken jou in te huren.
Het maakt voor jouw marge niets uit, je klant krijgt 13% korting en dus vergroot je de kans om een opdracht binnen te halen.
Doe je het niet dan ben je dus eigenlijk 13% weg aan het geven aan de fiscus, zowel jij als je klant wordt hier niets wijzer van.*

Hier heb je ook gelijk in maar dit is niet de vraagstelling van TS.

vraagstelling is of hij dit mag gaan berekenen om zomaar van 19% naar 6% te gaan. Als dat in zijn voorwaarden staat mag het zeker ja zo niet wordt het een probleem voor hemzelf. 

Wat is er niet aan te snappen.

Als eerste zeg ik niet dat er geen bedrijven zijn die BTW vrij zijn of alleen maar 6% rekenen. 

Nu heeft TS een klant die in het lage tarief valt of vrij is van BTW en daar kan TS zeker zijn prijs op aanpassen maar TS moet toch zijn verplichting doen bij de belasting.

TS zegt dat zijn prijzen ex btw zijn  en daar dan 6% opzet ipv 19% dan is de klant idd iets voordeliger uit.

Als hij daarvoor toestemming heeft kan hij dat doen maar niet op alle leveringen en diensten die hij uitvoert. Dan wordt het een gedeelde BTW tarief

Als je prijs 50 euro is ex btw, reken je of met 6% of met 19% 

Je kan ook die 50 euro ex bereken naar 50 euro in btw met 6 of 19% 

In dit laatste leg je er zelf geld op bij en heb je de klus als je hiermee tevreden bent.

Je kunt je klanten op jouw prijs 19% korting geven zodat ze voor hun gevoel geen BTW betalen maar deze eindprijs is voor jou nog steeds met 19% belast dus geef je in feite geld bij ( je ontvangt al 19% minder en dan betaal je nog eens 19% op je ontvangsten ) 

Ik bedoel als jezelf voorstelt dat je voor die avond 100 euro wilt verdienen reken je er of 6 of 19% op dus wordt het bedrag wat de klant betaald of 106,00 of 119,00 de klant wil minder kosten maken dus zou het in 6% kunnen.

Bereken je de 100 inclusief BTW dan is het natuurlijk EX BTW 94,34 of 84,03
en dan verdien jezelf minder die keus ligt bij jezelf.

Wat je ook ontvangt je moet er altijd BTW over betalen of 6 of 19% is.

Als je al jaren 19% rekent en nu ineens 6 of geen BTW rekent zonder dat je  afspraken hebt met belastingdienst kun je in de problemen komen.

Je mag zelf als bedrijf NIET je BTW bepalen.

Als TS in de 19% valt mag hij niet 6 of BTW vrij leveren. ( tenzij het naar het buitenland is en die klant een geldig BTW nummer heeft ) 

ik begrijp uit het verhaal dat TS een VAR heeft en rekent toch 19% terwijl hij mss ook 6% kan rekenen aan zijn klanten voor sommige diensten.

De rekeningen ( collega bedrijven die spullen leveren uit verhuur  en eventueel produktie doen ) met 6% belast die heb ik niet hoor. 

Laat mij maar dom zijn mijn boekhouding is nooit fout geweest ( ondanks die ene zonder BTW bon ) die mij een hele controle heeft gekost zonder nadeligheid.

Komt op hetzelfde neer met wat TS vraagt.

Ik heb voor bewuste klant geen BTW berekend omdat deze NIET BTWplichtig was. terwijl ik toen dacht dat dat ook gewoon kon.

Echter zegt de belastingdienst daar niets mee te maken heeft omdat IK wel BTWplichtig ben.

Ik heb het gevoel dat alles verkeerd wordt begrepen ook door mij. Dat er dingen door elkaar gehaald worden waardoor er nu misverstanden komen met uitspraken.

----------


## mhsounds

> Ik heb het gevoel dat alles verkeerd wordt begrepen ook door mij. Dat er dingen door elkaar gehaald worden waardoor er nu misverstanden komen met uitspraken.



Dat is het gevaar van internet, het komt niet altijd over zoals je wilt, + het hele verhaal over BTW is een beetje veel om hier neer te gooien...

----------


## MusicXtra

Laatste wat ik er nog aan toe wil voegen is dat je als bedrijf inderdaad niet mag bepalen wat er onder de 6% BTW regeling valt. Dat heeft de fiscus bepaalt en wanneer jij dus diensten verricht of goederen levert welke volgens de fiscus met 6% belast mogen worden dan mag jij dus ook 6% BTW berekenen, en hoef je ook slechts 6% BTW af te dragen.
Hoe moeilijk kan het zijn? :EEK!:

----------

